# Help please:)



## Bellabell (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping that I am doing this post right! I just joined and my 14 month old is napping so I'm working against the clock!!!! Long story short.... I need help
My best friends dogs have become ill from nutro natural choice dry food and that is what my dog eats half can of and 3 1/1 cups a day. My dog is a lab German Shepard mix. I love her so much and I have to switch her food cause I am worried she will get sick. Her name is bella and she is over weight. So a better weight management food would be nice too. I mainly feed her the dry but I do feed her a half can of wet too. So can you all please help me pick a new food??? I have done some research and have come up with these so far

Fromm
Annamet
Horizon pulsar
Dr. Tim's

I would also love a wet food suggestion I read of merrick?? 

So which of these are the best choice for my bella? I really am first concerned with the company and recalls and all that. I'm scared to pick one that has issues. So I want a honest clean company that won't poison our dogs. Then I would like something healthy. I see people like grain free? Then to make it more complicated my husband is on disability and we are on a bit of a budget:/ so which is the best bang for my buck. I think we were spending 45 for 30 pounds. So around there. I thank anyone who can shed some light on this for me!!!! I know I can't begin to research this like I want to because my toddler freaks if I don't give her my full attention. Thank you again


----------



## Bellabell (Feb 23, 2013)

Also bella is about 10 years old. We adopted her from the pound when she was 5ish.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Annamaet has a new GF food for overweight dogs called Annamet Lean you may wanna try it. It is a new approach, high protein, low fat and low fiber.

My vet has adopted it for his chubby patients and he is seeing the pound melt away.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't think a weight management food is the way to go. Just FEED YOUR DOG LESS, and go for a walk every day. A lot of times, weight management food costs more just because it says it helps your dog's weight on the bag. I would never, under any circumstance, feed a dog a food that contained grain. Wellness produces a good canned food.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I probably wouldn't feed a weight management food right off the bat. Most people don't realize that the feeding guide on the bag is for the "average" dog. I highly doubt someones dog is the "average" dog. 

For example, I feed GO! On the bag, it is recommended I feed 1 1/4 - 2 cups a day for a 50 lb dog. Charlie is 49 lbs, Remi is 46. Charlie eats 3 cups right now because she needed to gain a few pounds, I doubt she will ever go below 2 3/4 or 2 1/2 cups on this food though. Remi eats 2 1/4 cups to maintain her weight. Both my dogs are very active so of course I had to tailor the recommended amounts to suit them. 
One of my friends feeds this food too, granted not the same formula. Her dog is a the definition of a couch potato. He weighs 48 lbs, roughly the same size as Remi. He only eats around 1 1/4 cups to maintain his weight though.

However, to answer your question, I really like the look of Annamaet. If I could get it around here I would definitely try it out for Remi. 
I've also heard excellent things about Fromm, I would try it but only one store carries it here and they aren't very reliable.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> I don't think a weight management food is the way to go. Just FEED YOUR DOG LESS, and go for a walk every day. A lot of times, weight management food costs more just because it says it helps your dog's weight on the bag. I would never, under any circumstance, feed a dog a food that contained grain. Wellness produces a good canned food.


Ok, I guess you miss the study about grains and canine evolution.

The problem with dealing with older, overweight dogs is managing fat consumption. Feeding a dog less food sacrifices protein and vitamins. A 30% protein food with low fat is a better way to go. I don't think I would feed any dog less than 1 gram of protein per lb of body weight, assuming the dog was in good health. And feeding any large dog less than two cups is barbaric.

In most cases, you won't be able to exercise a 10 year old large breed dog very much, both of which, Labs & Shepherds, aren't good candidates for that approach.

Some people also have jobs, families, do volunteer work, spend hours on end at kids' sport events, so finding, storing and defrosting food is not an option. Neither is going on Craig's List looking for deals.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> I don't think a weight management food is the way to go. Just FEED YOUR DOG LESS, and go for a walk every day.


*A* walk per day? Multiple walks/activities per day, but ok, 1 walk is better than none. As to feeding your dog less of the same food. Absolutely not, unless the portions are to generous in the first place. Feed more protein, less carbohydrates and somewhat less fat. The best start to a weight-loss program for dogs is to decrease the kcal/kg some and let a bigger portion of that energy come from proteins.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

When I got my dog he was very overweight. He lost almost half his body weight by
a) eating less
b) walking more

I can't remember the kibble brand, but it wasn't anything for senior or for weight management. It was just dog food. 

he was a senior too. It wasn't rocket science. The crippling arthritis that I attribute in large part to obesity is a problem. It doesn't go away. It isn't good on many levels for dogs, like people, to be fat.

If your dog has arthritis or joint problems you can go for water therapy or even just a regular walk. If she can't walk at all maybe do a weight management food. But it's really amazing to me how dog's bodies don't want to be fat - they can and do lose weight with exercise, even a minimal amount. And that doesnt' mean opening up the back door and sending them out into the yard. A walk is nice. You, your toddler and your dog - who I don't consider aged at 10 - could have a nice walk daily and everyone benefit.

Also, dogs beg. They make you think they are starving. My dog never gets people food - not a scrap, not a crumb. He eats his meals and that's it, no matter how much he begs. He gets dried lung for treats which I cut up very tiny.


----------



## Bellabell (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone for you advice!! I really appreciate all the help. I ended up choosing Fromm. Luckily it was at a store not to far away. And I will definitely be working on her weight. So for some more help here are the stats and what do you think about how much dry food per day??

She's 90 ish pounds
Should be 75ish (I know:/)
Fromm says 

Weight of Dog	Weight of Dog	Cups per day*	Grams

70 - 90 lbs 32 - 41 kg 4 1/4 to 5 412 to 485

Merrick says

DIRECTIONS
Formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for all life stages.
Up to 5 lbs.; 3/8 - 5/8 can, 10 - 20 lbs.; 3/4 - 1 2/3 cans, 30 - 40 lbs.; 1 1/2 - 2 3/4 cans, 50 - 60 lbs.; 2 3/4 - 3 3/4 cans, 70 - 100 lbs.; 3 3/4 - 5 2/3 cans. For dogs over 100 lbs. add 1/2 cup of dry dog food for each additional 10 lbs. Shake well. Adjust feeding level to your dog's individual needs. Puppies and nursing dogs may consume two or three times the recommended amount per day. Refrigerate unused portions. 

She is a couch potato. I do take her for a walk every day. I would love to get this extra weight off her. I am going to give her some wet food in the morning and dry at night. I previously did 3 1/2 cups dry 1/2 can wet of nutro natural choice. So what would be the best amount for her to eat to lose weight with out feeling deprived? Thank you for any help!!!!


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

You feed her what you want her to weigh, not what she currently weighs. And then you probably reduce it a little because most dry dog foods tell you to feed too much, in my experience.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you put some of her daily food allowance in a Kong or something so she has to work for her dinner? How about chasing a ball, does she like to do that, just trying to think of ways you can sneak in extra exercise.


----------

